# Craft suppl and their Limited Editions



## Texatdurango (Mar 6, 2008)

I just saw where Craft Supply was allowing the quantity discount of 25% on their Limited Edition pens.  Normally I wouldn't consider one of the pens since the serial number isn't worth anything to me but with 25% off, the pen with a solid gold nib seems attractive at least at first glance.

With a Limited Emperor listing at $139.99, the discounted price would be $104.99. The regular Emperor would list for $55.99 and discounted to $41.99 or a difference of $63 for the solid gold nib.

But my interest dwindled when I read the kit description which read in part ..."In addition, every pen is supplied with a handmade solid 18k gold 750 broad point fountain nib. This solid 18k gold nib is used by many of the world's top pen makers on their very finest pens. From the hand carved accents to the brilliant Rhodium plating and solid 18k gold 750 B nib, the Limited Edition Emperor Fountain Pen is truly a collector grade pen."

If I am reading this correctly, is this a "bold" nib?  If so, who would want to take a chance on a gold nib in hopes the customer wanted a broad point nib.  What if they wanted a medium or even a fine nib, you're going to eat that nib, right or am I seeing something wrong?


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 6, 2008)

CSUSA has a history of being pretty sloppy with their product  descriptions.  I don't know (and the only way you will really find out for sure is to call CSUSA); but I suspect they are trying to say it it a 0.75mm nib which is roughly what a medium nib would be.  I just can't see the company putting out those expensive pens with only "broad" nibs.


----------



## Malainse (Mar 6, 2008)

You are correct, Fine, medium then broad.... For a Limited Edition of 500 they have had them for years.. The nib might be part of the reason[?][?]


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 6, 2008)

The broad nib CAN be re-ground to a medium and, technically, to a fine.  The cost for re-grinding a nib is typically $35 or so.  Now you know why I went into having 18k nibs made.  While the investment in inventory is outrageous, there are a lot of excellent pen makers who now have access to 18k nibs in M and F and at a reasonable price point.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> ... I suspect they are trying to say it it a 0.75mm nib which is roughly what a medium nib would be.  I just can't see the company putting out those expensive pens with only "broad" nibs.[/size=3][/font=Comic Sans MS][/teal]


I think the 750 is referring to the gold content.  I have seen numerous times where gold is described as 18k 750, meaning it's 75% gold.  Many nibs are also stamped 750 designating 18k gold.

The second mention in the quote "solid 18k gold 750 *B* nib" is what caused me to think they were using a broad nib.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 6, 2008)

The nibs are BROAD only.  The 750 reference is standard jewelers notation. "18k 750" means it is 18 karat or .750 (3/4 pure) gold.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 10, 2008)

My Lami Safari has a broad nib and I like it.  I carry fountain pens with fine, medium and broad nibs and use whichever one suits me at the time.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't see the broad as a bad thing per say, it's more about how you like to have a pen write.  A big fancy pen (IMHO) should have a nice heavy line, it just fits the pen nice. 

One of my favotie writting pens is that Montblanc I picked up a little bit ago. It has a OBB (Oblique double broad) and is a flex nib to boot.


----------



## redfishsc (Mar 13, 2008)

"Yes ma'am, $250 for this pen with the gold broad nib"

"Can I get it with a fine point nib?"

"Yes ma'am, but this pen is only available to me with a broad point. I can call my buddy DCBluesman and/or Anthony and get you a fine point gold nib for $85 extra. You will have both nibs."


I wouldn't eat the cost of the nib swap, I'd just as soon not sell the pen.


----------



## loglugger (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> "Yes ma'am, $250 for this pen with the gold broad nib"
> 
> ...



Way to cheep.[:0]
Bob


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, here's an offer where you can't lose.  If anyone can make a sale based on having an 18k fine or medium nib, I will swap the CS USA 18k broad for one of mine.  The only hitch is you must pay my postage back to you or the customer.  Fair enough?


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 14, 2008)

What Lou doesn't tell you is he is like some of those guys on eBay and his shipping costs on a FP nib are $39.00 !!



Hey...........just kidding.  

Lou, that is a very generous offer!!


----------



## Monty (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm no FP expert but I can tell you that Lou's steel nibs are great. Swapped out one of mine and it'd 1000X better, still have another to do.
So, if his steel nibs are that much better than the stock, just imagine what his gold nibs are like


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 14, 2008)

Mannie I have found that Gold Nibs sold mostly to collectors.
I use one of Anthony gold nibs in my personal pen and love the way it writes.
With gold over $1,000.00 now----I don't think I will be ordering any more Gold Nibs. They are going to be costly.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 14, 2008)

Randy - You make a good point about shipping charges.  Since I use USPS Priority Mail and insure anything over $50, the shipping would be $6.25.  Monty - thanks for the kind words about the steel SF nibs.  Gary - You are right about the cost.  When I first looked into having gold nibs made last year gold was at $670, by the time I receive my first batch of 18k nibs gold had risen to $760.  Last night gold closed at $995.  Expect prices to rise after the end of March.  They have to.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 26, 2008)

November 26 - $814 per oz.

Buy a load of nibs, quick, Lou!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 26, 2008)

I will stand corrected if I'm wrong but there is no difference in writing between a gold nib and a good steel nib. 
I have used Lou's F/S nib and as Mannie said 100% improvement over the stock nibs we get and I have on a Snakewood F/P (which hasn't cracked in 8 months) an 18K gold from Lou and the ink flows from the nib to the point which is iridium on both. 
IMMO the 18K gold is eye candy only . They both to me have the same flow. Lou correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 26, 2008)

Roy, actually if you think about it, 99% of what we do is eye candy!  Will the Emperor with a snakewood blank and an 18k nib jot down the balance in the checkbook any better than the slimline sporting a red cedar blank or the 89 cent plastic pen from Walmart?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 26, 2008)

Roy - You are right about gold nibs versus steel if both are of high quality.  Of course, you have to consider the buyer appeal as well.  A $400 pen with a steel nib will generally not be as appealing as a $500 pen with a gold nib.  The individual buying a $400-$500 pen wants the luxury of gold.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 26, 2008)

A properly tuned steel nib will perform the same as a properly tuned gold nib.  The primary difference is status.  There is another advantage to gold nibs, but I suspect 99+% of all fp users will never take advantage of it.  A good nibmeister can add full flex to a gold nib (and at least one suggests doing this to 14k nibs only).


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 26, 2008)

George, the latest price on the Emperor Limited Edition in the fall catalog is 99.99  less the 25% wuld be 74.99 so the actual difference is only $33 





Texatdurango said:


> With a Limited Emperor listing at $139.99, the discounted price would be $104.99. The regular Emperor would list for $55.99 and discounted to $41.99 or a difference of $63 for the solid gold nib.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 26, 2008)

Texatdurango said:


> With a Limited Emperor listing at $139.99, the discounted price would be $104.99. The regular Emperor would list for $55.99 and discounted to $41.99 or a difference of $63 for the solid gold nib.



CSUSA Web site has them listed as $99.99 for 22K $89.99 Bl Ti.
looks like they might be trying to finally move them.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah Roy, You only beat me cause I was hunting for the mouse.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 26, 2008)

FWIW....  I buy a lot of older vintage pens and I will pass on a pen all day long with a steel nib unless it's an Esterbrook. A Parker or Sheaffer with a steel nib will be passed over for a nice 14k nib any time.  Honestly, steel nibs are looked down upon in the fountain pen world.  My collection is mostly Parker, Sheaffer, and Esterbrook's and I will admit that a good tuned pen it is hard to tell if gold or stainless are better, but the gold seems to stay tuned better I think.  That said, I will still pass a steel pen 99% of the time for gold. The Esterbrooks only* come in steel and for some reason, I just really like the pens!

*Ok, yes... Esterbrook did have a gold nib, but super rare and almost never found in the wild.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 27, 2008)

There is essentially no difference in the feel of a stiff gold nib compared to a stiff steel nib, given they are both well tuned and the tip material is smooth.

Many gold nibs tend to have at least a little bit of spring to them. May not be enough to give much line variation without applying undue pressure, but it it will feel cushioned when writing, sort of like a shock absorber. It's a nice feeling. 

There is a great deal of variety in the amount of flex in vintage pens, the ones that give a lot of line variation can command a higher price, for folks that enjoy that sort of thing. A nib with so much flex that it is difficult to control is called a "wet noodle". These were more commonly found on pens made prior to the 1930's. Over the years, most of the flex has been removed from gold nibs, until now, there are only a few brands that feature more that just a little spring. Nib meisters like John Mattishaw and Richard Binder can add flex to certain gold nibs on a custom basis. 

Most fountain pen buyers expect a gold nib on any pen that costs more than $125 to $150 new. I've picked up several vintage pens with nice, springy 14K nibs on eBay for as little as $10 - $25. 

Dan


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you want my honest opinion?? Buy the regular pen and replace the nib with one of Lou's steel nibs. You will have a nice writing fountain pen for about $60.00 at the retail prices.


----------

